# Way to go Heidi



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Our new senator has come out against the snowball of gun restrictions.She is an NRA memmber.The Washinton anti-gun herd took out a full page ad in this morning's Forum condemning Heidi for her pro gun stance.Saying she should be ashamed of herself.Keep up the good work Senator Heitkamp :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oooooh, I hope she can withstand the onslaught from her party.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

As a non resident I wish she was in our state! Don't buckle under to those anti-gun idiots!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see her last statement says she is not for just control but mental illness should get our attention. She said Obama's went to far. From what I can see she is for some control. It will do nothing but punish the innocent. I think she is being a word smith. Obama and company get radical then we compromise towards the middle which is what they wanted to begin with.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It looks like she has backpedaled. Start Washington politics. I sure hope she will stand her ground and push for no added gun laws.

I think we have better odds of our hands filling with poo verses the wish in the other.

Most boots are made for walkin'. Chuck Norris' boots ain't that merciful.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah,,,I have a lot of faith in her. 
After all,,,she's a North Dakota values diamond in the rough. :lol:


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

She's better than our senators. Hopefully, she won't be wooed into the Washington way. 
Both of our senators, a fair amount of our reps, our governor, attorney general and a lot of our state legislators are all lacking testicular fortitude. Guess it comes from having Chitcago democrats controlling our state politics...and gun control has worked so well in their city. :******:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Listen to her mouth piece brother today trying to pave the way for her to back pedal! So for all the rah rah given her. The only real test is if she voices opposition and votes in opposition to any new gun regulations regarding capacity!


----------

